# Implementing an option to delete all recently deleted recordings and why it's needed.



## suzannesstud (Sep 11, 2016)

I'd like to see the option to delete all items in the recently deleted recordings folder. I know this has likely been suggested many times, and TiVo says it is not necessary to delete items from the recently deleted recordings folder because recordings get deleted when space is needed, but I have noticed something that would make implementing this very valuable.

I have noticed that when the recently deleted items folder gets a lot of deleted recording staying in it, the overall system performance goes down. After doing quite a bit experimentation of letting it get a lot of recordings for a while then cleaning it out and deleting all the recently deleted recordings, and after doing this quite a number of times over many months, I have noticed that once I clean out the recently deleted recordings folder, my overall system performance immediately goes up. It always runs a lot faster with less lag and most anything I do on any screen or on live TV is almost instantaneous. When I leave the folder full of recordings, it is much slower. Just like a computer, the more space that is free on the hard drive, the better and faster the performance. When it gets close to being out of space or full, it degrades performance and slows things down. In the case of TiVo, by implementing a delete all option for the recently deleted recordings folder, it will be easy to keep it cleaned out instead of having to do them one at a time which takes a while, and it will help keep the overall performance of the TiVo at it's optimum. This also prevents the TiVo from having to be tasked with deleting recordings while it is being used by the user. The lesser the number of tasks it has to do at the same time while it is being used, the better it will run and the better the overall experience across all of the things it can do.

I keep my recently deleted recordings folder cleaned out on a regular basis as it fills up every few days due to all the shows we record all the time, and even though that much is recording all the time, my TiVo always runs lightning fast as long as I keep that folder cleaned out.

I hope TiVo will consider implementing this as an option. &#128515;


----------

